# Simethicone Confusion



## Melissa20104 (Sep 4, 2012)

Today, Hubert didn't want to eat and I decided to purchase some liquid pediatric simethicone because that's what all the rabbit sites say to do. I called our emergency vet to ask about the dosage. Their rabbit vet was not in tonight, so I was given a number to some exotic vet in another state. I called and asked them what dosage to give and they said not to ever give simethicone. What??? :? :? :? 

Then she ranted at me for not bringing him in to them even though I am not even in the same state, heh... 

Anyway, Hubert is fine now so I don't know what was up earlier today. He is running around, eating, drinking, pooping, peeing, all that good stuff. 

So, for future reference, is simethicone OK to give or not -- and if so, how do you figure out what dosage to give? 

This is what we got, except we got a bottle half the size of this one: 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Equate-Non-Staining-Formula-Infants-Gas-Relief-Drops-1-fl-oz/10324604

Hubert weighs 4-5 pounds. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 4, 2012)

Simethicone is my first line of defense when my bunnies stop eating. It is harmless to bunnies and it is virtually impossible to overdose them on it. I usually give around 3ml and then another 3ml a few hours later if the first dose doesn't do the job.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd be interested in hearing why they say to never give it. Personally my understanding is that while it may not help, it can't really hurt so you might as well try it. Timmy weighs about 4.5 lbs and I typically give 1 cc (1 ml) at a time. 
During Timmy's recent bout of stasis I took him to a new vet (since I moved about an hour away from my old vet to go to vet school) who said I was doing everything right when I told her I'd given simeticone, aspirin and critical care. 

My Exotic Animal Forumulary says
Simethicone (Mylanta, Johnson &
Johnson)

65â130 mg/animal q1h Ã 2â3 treatments

May reduce abdominal discomfort
associated with excess gas


----------



## Melissa20104 (Sep 4, 2012)

What brand do you give him?


----------



## missyscove (Sep 4, 2012)

I think mine is called Little Tummies although I've used different brands in the past. He seems to think this one tastes delicious though. It's 20 mg simethicone/ ml (20mg/cc)


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 5, 2012)

being an "exotics" vet doesn't necessarily guarantee that they're very knowledgeable/experienced about rabbits in particular - my guess is the vet you got routed to was incorrect.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 5, 2012)

I use Little Tummies also.


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 11, 2012)

Simethicone is safe for rabbits. I gave it to my rabbits with no ill effects. The dosage is 1mL every hour for three hours, that is three doses. Then wait 8 to 12 hours to see if symptoms persist or get better. Then dose again.


----------

